# Need Refurbished, Clearance, Bankrupt LED TV stocklot



## muzaffarsaiyed (Feb 28, 2014)

Can anyone provide contact details from where I can buy branded/unused/used/clearance/bankrupt stocklot of LCD/LED TV from Dubai and Sharjah. Thanks in advance


----------

